# TPU's WCG Back to School Heat Challenge (8/28 thru 8/31/2014)



## Norton (Aug 24, 2014)

*TPU's WCG Back to School Heat Challenge (8/28 (0:00 GMT)thru 8/31/2014 (24:00 GMT)) 

OK TPU it's time to put up with some heat and crank up those rigs for World Community Grid...

Our goal:

Crunch our asses off* for 4 days and show the world what the members of this Team and this Forum can do!!!*
* If you can't crunch you're welcome to help our folding Team out

*Prizes will be awarded for participating for this Challenge*

*More details to follow......
*
https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=6790


*Challenge is running now- bring the Heat!!!*


----------



## Norton (Aug 24, 2014)

As with many of our Challenges we have a few prizes available 

Drawing will be held on 9/1/2014 at around 8pm (Eastern)

*Grand Prize: Win a PC with a custom hand-crafted case (built by @ST.o.CH)


Spoiler:  pic of the case











Specifications/Details*
*- *System specs TBA- minimum spec will be a fast Quad core cpu and a Radeon/GeForce gpu equivalent to a Radeon 7770 or better
*available to active TPU forum members in the USA who were crunching and/or folding during the challenge OR forum members who posted in the Kreij Memorial thread
*Other prizes*
*Note-If anyone is interested in donating a prize- please contact me
*Hardware/Software Prizes*
*-* *$25 PayPal gift* (x2)- provided by @Norton* 
*- $25 PayPal gift* - provided by @xvi
Additional prizes TBA
*available to TPU forum members in the USA who were crunching and/or folding during the challenge
*Game giveaway*
*Game list:*

*Provided by @manofthem...
- Bioshock Infinite 
- Murdered: Soul Suspect 

Provided by @brandonwh64
- Deadlight
- The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing - Complete Pack
- Galactic Civilizations II: Ultimate Edition
- Terraria
- Crusader Kings II
- Crusader Kings II - Norse Unit Pack
- Crusader Kings II - African Unit Pack
- Crusader Kings II - Russian Unit Pack
- THE KING OF FIGHTERS XIII STEAM EDITION
- Legend of Grimrock
- Orcs Must Die! 2: Complete Pack
- PixelJunk Eden
Provided by* *@TRWOV 
- Battlefield 3 (Origin?)
- Mirror's Edge (Origin)
Provided by* *@xvi 
- PAX 10 Humble Flash Bundle
*


Spoiler:  PAX 10 game list



BADLAND Premium
Solar 2
Containment: The Zombie Puzzler
Jamestown: Legend of the Lost Colony Deluxe Pack
The Swapper
FEZ
Cannon Brawl (Early Access)
Life Goes On




*available to active TPU forum members in the USA who were crunching and/or folding during the challenge
*Requirements/terms to qualify for a prize:*
* in order for your name to be drawn- you would need to be a member of this forum also (we will draw according to forum name so please post if WCG name is different)
- Winners will be chosen randomly at the end of the qualifying period.
- Winners will need to claim their prize within 72 hrs of the time/date of the drawing
*How Random Winners Will be Drawn (see below):*


Spoiler:  Random Drawing system provided by the theonedub



To ensure everyone gets a fair shake and to minimize any potential conflict of interest while maintaining the highest level of transparency- I have drafted a new way to draw winners. The system uses (3) members and works as follows:


> Originally Posted by The System
> Member 1: This member creates a list of all qualified participants usernames. This list is sent to Member 2.
> Member 2: Using the list of names, Member 2 will assign each entrant a unique number. A list of the usernames with the unique numbers is sent back to Person 1. The list of just the random numbers is sent to Member 3.
> Member 3: Member 3 has a list of just numbers. They use Random.Org or whatever random system to select which number wins a given prize. The list of winning numbers and the associated prize is then sent back to Member 1.
> ...


The system makes sure that there is no bias or other favoritism at play when winners are drawn. Winners are drawn based on a random number instead of usernames- where a possibility exists to redraw if that person doesn’t like who won, draw a friend, draw themselves, pass on new members, or skip doing a random drawing all together.
My hope is that this will alleviate any concerns about drawings and their legitimacy. If it works smoothly, I would like to see this become the new standard when conducting giveaways that have prizes donated by the community.
If there are any questions about this system, drop me a PM.


Note(s):
-
*Challenge Participants:*
*WCG user name in () if different from TPU user name
list pending...
*Prize winners:*



Spoiler



coming soon....


----------



## manofthem (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm ready to rockout with TPU


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 24, 2014)

time to dust off the backup crunchers


----------



## manofthem (Aug 24, 2014)

Btw @Norton, another challenge that will be going on while I'm out of town. 

It's not too big of a deal for me but I don't know if I'll be able to "borrow" the other pc(s) that I normally do...  I'll sure give it a try though


----------



## agent00skid (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm moving that weekend, so I'm not going to be going full through it.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 24, 2014)

LOL, you know me, I'm in.


----------



## T-Bob (Aug 24, 2014)

Count me in.


----------



## Norton (Aug 24, 2014)

I'll be working through the details as soon as I can stop getting called into work  

In the meantime, if anyone wants to help out, donate a prize, etc, please post here or send me a pm


----------



## manofthem (Aug 25, 2014)

Norton said:


> I'll be working through the details as soon as I can stop getting called into work



Tell work to wait, this is WCG Challenge time! 




> In the meantime, if anyone wants to help out, donate a prize, etc, please post here or send me a pm



I'll be throwing some games in for a giveaway. It saddens me to say that I'll be passing this time on hosting since I'm going to be pretty MIA those few days, and it'll be nice to let someone else share in the fun  


I talked with @Norton about it, and I'm sure he'll be figuring it all out in short order. 


Either way, I'll be donating some Steam keys


----------



## Arjai (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm all in until the VM ends...I have to look when... But I will still Crunch my Lappy Top as usual, or, even more...

So far, looks like the Teams that joined are rather small, other than the UK team. Is it Kosher to include prizes for other teams, preferably the one or 5 member size? I think it would be nice, and could possibly lure some smaller teams to join us. I would love it if some independent Cruncher's would join us and become part of a team that is dedicated to the same goal.

What's the catch?

I love new member's, especially new Cruncher's!! 

I would give some STEAM game's to the cause...I have more than I can play, and even some I can't play, on this computer... @Norton , what do 'ya think?


----------



## Norton (Aug 25, 2014)

Arjai said:


> I'm all in until the VM ends...I have to look when... But I will still Crunch my Lappy Top as usual, or, even more...
> 
> So far, looks like the Teams that joined are rather small, other than the UK team. Is it Kosher to include prizes for other teams, preferably the one or 5 member size? I think it would be nice, and could possibly lure some smaller teams to join us. I would love it if some independent Cruncher's would join us and become part of a team that is dedicated to the same goal.
> 
> ...



Prizes will be for active TPU crunchers and/or folders only... too complicated otherwise 

Any donations are welcome, including games, drop me or @manofthem a PM on games


----------



## Arjai (Aug 25, 2014)

Norton said:


> Prizes will be for active TPU crunchers and folders only... too complicated otherwise
> 
> Any donations are welcome, including games, drop me or @manofthem a PM on games


Hmmm, I might just independently supply a small team with a game, then!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 25, 2014)

woot! challenge


----------



## adulaamin (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm in! I'll try to OC this 4790k and get it stable before then.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 25, 2014)

Im in on this one! I missed out on the last challenge but I will give it all I got!


----------



## Bow (Aug 25, 2014)

If I can get this POS up and crunching again I'll be in.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 25, 2014)

You know I'm in, plus I probably have a i5 CPU/MB combo and (testing it out today) I won't have a use for after this weekend (got a R4BE coming for the 3930k I bought from @james888 a couple months ago).

My current 3930k is still running under Kriej's name, and I was planning on putting the second 3930k under his name as well. Does that matter for the challenge?


edit: tested the Z68 board, it's dead like I originally thought. I actually first got the board when I originally bought my 2600k, system stopped working so I replaced the board after some trouble shooting. Never threw it away or RMA'ed it. Came across it the other day, decided to try it out with the i5 I have. It worked for a few hours, then the system just shut down. Now when I try to start the system, the fans spins up and then it shuts down and tries to restart, then shuts down and on and on. Oh well, putting the H67 board back in that system.


----------



## Doc41 (Aug 25, 2014)

In


----------



## Nordic (Aug 25, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> You know I'm in, plus I probably have a i5 CPU/MB combo and (testing it out today) I won't have a use for after this weekend (got a R4BE coming for the 3930k I bought from @james888 a couple months ago).
> 
> My current 3930k is still running under Kriej's name, and I was planning on putting the second 3930k under his name as well. Does that matter for the challenge?
> 
> ...


 I can't wait to see that jump in ppd for kreij.


----------



## xvi (Aug 25, 2014)

Norton said:


> Prizes will be for active TPU crunchers and folders only... too complicated otherwise


I hope you mean "and/or". I've had to reign back due to power concerns. I can certainly fire everything up for a challenge though.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 25, 2014)

xvi said:


> I hope you mean "and/or". I've had to reign back due to power concerns. I can certainly fire everything up for a challenge though.



Yep, I am sure it is and/or Xvi.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm in as usual. Also Norton I will be contacting you in regards of a couple prize donations.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 25, 2014)

So this bad boy challenge starts up Thursday? Sounds like we need to be spooling up by Wednesday at the latest...

I gotta makes some calls/texts 


The 4790 should be up later tonight, with or without messing with the cooler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 25, 2014)

james888 said:


> I can't wait to see that jump in ppd for kreij.


+1


----------



## Norton (Aug 25, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> You know I'm in, plus I probably have a i5 CPU/MB combo and (testing it out today) I won't have a use for after this weekend (got a R4BE coming for the 3930k I bought from @james888 a couple months ago).
> 
> My current 3930k is still running under Kriej's name, and I was planning on putting the second 3930k under his name as well. Does that matter for the challenge?
> 
> ...



Sounds like it's boot looping... some Z68 boards are apparently infamous for it, my Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD4 had a bout of that a while back but it's been ok fo a while now (knocks wood)

Some info on it here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1034724/gigabyte-p67-z68-boot-cycling-problem



xvi said:


> I hope you mean "and/or". I've had to reign back due to power concerns. I can certainly fire everything up for a challenge though.



Fixed!


----------



## Zachary85 (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm in. I just went back to work today (I only work during the school year these days) so I fired up the work Quad core this morning, and tonight I also fired up the other 2 crunchers I have at home.  That should add 16 more crunching cores for me.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 25, 2014)

That's exactly what it is doing @Norton . Unplugged the power cord and 24 pin connector and cleared the CMOs, the board is working again. Let's see how reliable it is during the challenge.


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 26, 2014)

I can give a Battlefield 3 and Mirror's Edge key (Origin) for the prize pool.


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 26, 2014)

Im


----------



## HammerON (Aug 26, 2014)

Short competition. Sound fun


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 26, 2014)

Darwin is in on all fours. I do not think I can make Edison (Athlon II X2) ready in time for this challenge, but I will try.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Aug 26, 2014)

Guys, I'm really sorry to report, that I won't be able to join this challenge, I'll be out of town for the whole weekend for my son's birthday 

Please accept my apologies, and I hope the TPU community joins the challenge and comes on top like we always do 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Nordic (Aug 26, 2014)

I will be crunching, but will be out of town till the 2nd. May I join @Norton?

I just added a few families amd e series apu's for a few hundred ppd when not idle.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 26, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> That's exactly what it is doing @Norton . Unplugged the power cord and 24 pin connector and cleared the CMOs, the board is working again. Let's see how reliable it is during the challenge.



While its running you could try to update the bios to a better revision


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 26, 2014)

Prizes donated by me!!

Deadlight
The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing - Complete Pack
Galactic Civilizations II: Ultimate Edition
Terraria
Crusader Kings II
Crusader Kings II - Norse Unit Pack
Crusader Kings II - African Unit Pack
Crusader Kings II - Russian Unit Pack
THE KING OF FIGHTERS XIII STEAM EDITION
Legend of Grimrock
Orcs Must Die! 2: Complete Pack
PixelJunk Eden


----------



## manofthem (Aug 26, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> Guys, I'm really sorry to report, that I won't be able to join this challenge, I'll be out of town for the whole weekend for my son's birthday
> 
> Please accept my apologies, and I hope the TPU community joins the challenge and comes on top like we always do
> 
> Good luck everyone!



As, that's too bad.   I know we were counting on you for this challenge, but there's there's always next time.  Also, it seems like a lot of us will be out of town this weekend  




brandonwh64 said:


> Prizes donated by me!!
> 
> Deadlight
> The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing - Complete Pack
> ...



That's pretty awesome!


----------



## xvi (Aug 26, 2014)

I thought I asked this, but do we _need _to crunch under our own names for this? Or can we crunch under Kreij. How will tracking work if we do?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 26, 2014)

xvi said:


> I thought I asked this, but do we _need _to crunch under our own names for this? Or can we crunch under Kreij. How will tracking work if we do?



while I'm not the team Captain, I would imagine a simple PM to Norton telling him the name of the PC you have running under Kriej's name would allow him to check for that PC name running under Kriej's name on the WCG page. I just looked and currently there are 7 computers with results returned in the past 3 days under Kriej's name.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 26, 2014)

xvi said:


> I thought I asked this, but do we _need _to crunch under our own names for this? Or can we crunch under Kreij. How will tracking work if we do?



Challenge-wise: I'd say it doesn't matter what name we crunch under, as long as we are under TPU.

Now prize-eligibility-wise: I think it would still work out. Usually xx number of points qualifies you for a prize, but since may of us have rigs under Kreij, I think @Norton will clear it up for us.

We shall see


----------



## Norton (Aug 26, 2014)

xvi said:


> I thought I asked this, but do we _need _to crunch under our own names for this? Or can we crunch under Kreij. How will tracking work if we do?



You can use any TPU Team members account providing you have the name/password and permission from the account holder. Tracking can be done per machine if necessary.... I don't expect any issues tho 

*Hint- I'm the account holder for the Kreij account... if you want to crunch on it but haven't done so previously please PM me. Note that I would prefer that only current Team members use it but exceptions can be made on a case by case basis


----------



## xvi (Aug 27, 2014)

My crunchers under Kreij (I think):
FX-8350
C2D T5670
AMD E1-1200
Dual Xeon E5450
Dual Xeon 5150

From sig, HAL and Phoenix are currently down. I may be able to bump Phoenix up to a X6 1100T, but I might be short on power supplies.


----------



## Norton (Aug 27, 2014)

*Reminder!*

*If you start a new rig or join a new account you will only get a small batch of work initially. Once that batch is completed you will receive normal batches of new work.*

Please keep this in mind as you prep your rigs for *GO* time!


----------



## Nordic (Aug 27, 2014)

james888 said:


> I will be crunching, but will be out of town till the 2nd. May I join @Norton?
> 
> I just added a few families amd e series apu's for a few hundred ppd when not idle.


So...


----------



## Norton (Aug 27, 2014)

james888 said:


> So...



You're cool, we have you counted in


----------



## t_ski (Aug 27, 2014)

I haven't turned them off yet, so I guess I'm in by default


----------



## manofthem (Aug 27, 2014)

Just got done texting my brother through BOINC setup. Actually he had it installed still from the last challenge, just had to tell him how to allow new tasks.

So his 4670k is up and crunching too!


----------



## Norton (Aug 27, 2014)

*15 hours until Challenge start!!!*

Time to make sure all of your rigs are ready to go and/or going.

*Spread the word*- make sure everyone knows that we *start at 0:00 GMT on 8/28*

Will try to get the prize post(s) going tonight- been pretty busy at work lately so I'm a couple of days behind


----------



## xvi (Aug 27, 2014)

Dang. Was hoping to get more rigs running, but it looks like I'm..


----------



## Doc41 (Aug 27, 2014)

Besides my PC I just got the i3 system online now


----------



## 15th Warlock (Aug 27, 2014)

manofthem said:


> As, that's too bad.   I know we were counting on you for this challenge, but there's there's always next time.  Also, it seems like a lot of us will be out of town this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Matt, sorry I can't make it this time, but will make sure I join our team for the next challenge 

Good luck to everyone


----------



## Recca29 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sorry but i am out from this one.
Power issues at my location 
Will join the next challenge.


----------



## Norton (Aug 27, 2014)

No worries if you can't bring something in for the Challenge- It's a short notice/short duration deal so just do what you can 

On a related matter.... I can't seem to get any of my extra rigs to connect to the internet since filling them up with work


----------



## Norton (Aug 27, 2014)

Sorry for the double post....

Just wanted to let everyone know that we will be announcing the winner* of the rig build using the custom case built by @ST.o.CH at the end of the Challenge 







*note- the winner of this prize only needs to be an active TPU Forum member, crunching and folding for our Teams is optional but encouraged


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm on the road ATM but will be in tomorrow morning. I guess its going to be do or die for my heavy over clock of 4.9ghz on the 4790k

I think she'll give some good PPD once I get it fired up and running. I can kill two birds with one stone.. Crunch and test for 100% stability as I'm 99.8% sure its stable but hey wth it be a good run to let the cpu stretch its legs no?


----------



## Arjai (Aug 28, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> I'm on the road ATM but will be in tomorrow morning. I guess its going to be do or die for my heavy over clock of 4.9ghz on the 4790k
> 
> I think she'll give some good PPD once I get it fired up and running. I can kill two birds with one stone.. Crunch and test for 100% stability as I'm 99.8% sure its stable but hey wth it be a good run to let the cpu stretch its legs no?


I think it is THE BEST way to test stability!!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 28, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> I'm on the road ATM but will be in tomorrow morning. I guess its going to be do or die for my heavy over clock of 4.9ghz on the 4790k
> 
> I think she'll give some good PPD once I get it fired up and running. I can kill two birds with one stone.. Crunch and test for 100% stability as I'm 99.8% sure its stable but hey wth it be a good run to let the cpu stretch its legs no?



Wihoo, we got the mighty FF back in our side!


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 28, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Wihoo, we got the mighty FF back in our side!


Don't count your chickens before the hatch 
I've still got 980 miles to go and at current speed I've got 11.9 hrs to go plus whatever time at customs..got a six back of red bull and full of fuel so I'm doing my best.


----------



## Norton (Aug 28, 2014)

A few hours left on Day one of the Challenge- bring the Heat Team!!!


----------



## THE_EVIL_RAPIER (Aug 28, 2014)

Good luck guys. I've only just started folding for TPU (hope I'm helping for that)
I have never crunched before and know nothing about it yet. I only have one machine that is my main PC for the whole family, sorry.

I'm sure you'll do well.


----------



## Tallencor (Aug 28, 2014)

Point me in the right direction for info on how this works please.


----------



## Norton (Aug 28, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> Point me in the right direction for info on how this works please.



Thanks for the interest! 

Click here to sign up for crunching and to join our TPU Team:
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/reg/viewRegister.do?teamID=S8TLJ6TFV1
* You can use the software on the site if you like but the recommended/latest version is here:
http://boinc.berkeley.edu/dl/boinc_7.2.42_windows_x86_64.exe

If you have any questions you can post them in our Team thread:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 29, 2014)

Well I broke record time running a thousand miles straight but was welcomed by Manitoba hydro up on the pole behind my house. Power the wife said has been off and on all morning. All I can do is wait for them to leave so I can fire up bionic. This Asus mobo is way to flaky with blue screens and needing a reflash so I'm holding out till then. 

Dam spooling up crap lol


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 29, 2014)

I aborted my setting up of Gentoo on Edison (Athlon II X2 @ 3G) in order to quickly equip it with #! (CrunchBang) so that I could get it #-ing (You get it?) somewhat in time (has been doing so since about an hour or ten).


----------



## Tallencor (Aug 29, 2014)

This is great. Glad to be part of the team.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 29, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> This is great. Glad to be part of the team.



Glad to have you aboard!   it's a fantastic team tbh 


@fullinfusion you get the power sorted out yet, hopefully?


----------



## xvi (Aug 29, 2014)

Norton said:


> A few hours left on Day one of the Challenge- bring the Heat Team!!!


Oh, don't you worry about that. I like to put my socks behind Lil' Crunchy so that they're nice and toasty when I put them on the next morning.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 29, 2014)

xvi said:


> Oh, don't you worry about that. I like to put my socks behind Lil' Crunchy so that they're nice and toasty when I put them on the next morning.



That sounds like a Win-Win-Win (you win, socks win, we all win) situation


----------



## Tallencor (Aug 29, 2014)

Norton said:


> Sorry for the double post....
> 
> Just wanted to let everyone know that we will be announcing the winner* of the rig build using the custom case built by @ST.o.CH at the end of the Challenge
> 
> ...


Well call me a dirty mule and smack me! I had no idea there was a case to be had. This is the one I read about in memory of a previous member correct?


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 29, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> Well call me a dirty mule and smack me! I had no idea there was a case to be had. This is the one I read about in memory of a previous member correct?




Yep, that is correct. He was a moderator here on TPU and just an amazing human being! Helped sooooooooooo many people out here and was a very dear friend to many including myself He is and will be dearly missed by many.


----------



## Tallencor (Aug 29, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Yep, that is correct. He was a moderator here on TPU and just an amazing human being! Helped sooooooooooo many people out here and was a very dear friend to many including myself He is and will be dearly missed by many.


The sole reason that this is the only forum site I am a member. Within minutes of joining with my first question I was welcomed with open arms and treated with respect. If He had a hand in setting the tone for what was to be TPU then may I pay my respects.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 29, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Glad to have you aboard!   it's a fantastic team tbh
> 
> 
> @fullinfusion you get the power sorted out yet, hopefully?


Bad news, I dont know if the power outages last night was a factor or just pushing the cpu to hard in the past and shes degraded.

I have blue screens coming out my ass with this thing. It may be board or cpu itself so sorry guys im out till I get this problem solved.

I have the man helping me sort this out but it wont be till later this coming week before I get different hardware to test where the issue lays.

I even did a clean OS install and still the stability is gone..

Sorry everyone


----------



## manofthem (Aug 29, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> Bad news, I dont know if the power outages last night was a factor or just pushing the cpu to hard in the past and shes degraded.
> 
> I have blue screens coming out my ass with this thing. It may be board or cpu itself so sorry guys im out till I get this problem solved.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear about that bro, but if anyone can figure out, it's the man  

Get that rig back together soon, no fun having your rig down


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 29, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> Bad news, I dont know if the power outages last night was a factor or just pushing the cpu to hard in the past and shes degraded.
> 
> I have blue screens coming out my ass with this thing. It may be board or cpu itself so sorry guys im out till I get this problem solved.
> 
> ...


Try re-flashing the Bios. worked for my P55 board that was blue screening constantly.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 29, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Try re-flashing the Bios. worked for my P55 board that was blue screening constantly.


I have but im going to try the windows bios flash asus recommends for z87 and devils canyon


----------



## Tallencor (Aug 29, 2014)

Home and office p.c.'s runnin' now. Tried to get her laptop on it but she wont let me near it. lol.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 30, 2014)

So far shes running after using the asus bios updater.
Im running ETU stress from Intel so fingers crossed.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 30, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> So far shes running after using the asus bios updater.
> Im running ETU stress from Intel so fingers crossed.



We are all pulling for you! We could use that beast for the weekend of the challenge!


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 30, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> The sole reason that this is the only forum site I am a member. Within minutes of joining with my first question I was welcomed with open arms and treated with respect. If He had a hand in setting the tone for what was to be TPU then may I pay my respects.



I don't know if Kreij actually had a hand in how great this community is, but he surely added a huge part to the overall greatness!!! 
And yes, when a new member joins, the community greats he or she with open arms. That is why this has been my home forum for several years.


----------



## Norton (Aug 30, 2014)

WCG is running a day behind on results.... 

*Challenge Results- Day 1- TPU takes the Lead!!!* 
* The UK Team is an extremely close 2nd Place






*Note*- unofficial results for* Day 2*- *TPU* holds the lead! 

*Great job Team!!!*


----------



## Tallencor (Aug 30, 2014)

Norton said:


> WCG is running a day behind on results....
> 
> *Challenge Results- Day 1- TPU takes the Lead!!!*
> * The UK Team is an extremely close 2nd Place
> ...


Saw this and was happier than a pig in poop. Maybe just a "the new guy thing" but cool as hell. Congrats everyone! Hope we can keeper there.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 30, 2014)

No Tallencor, it pretty much makes us all "happier than a pig in Sh!t poop."


----------



## manofthem (Aug 31, 2014)

I sent @Norton a pm with 2 games for the giveaway. Hopefully we'll see that pop up, but I know we are all super busy this weekend.  Patience is a virtue so let's just wait and see what happens


----------



## Arjai (Aug 31, 2014)

Slim lead.... Let's turn 'em UP!!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 31, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Slim lead.... Let's turn 'em UP!!



I hate to quote from _The Fast And The Furious_ since it was terrible, but, "It don't matter if you win by an inch or a mile.  Winning is winning."


----------



## Tallencor (Aug 31, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I hate to quote from _The Fast And The Furious_ since it was terrible, but, "It don't matter if you win by an inch or a mile.  Winning is winning."


Giver time. We will prevail.


----------



## Tallencor (Aug 31, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I sent @Norton a pm with 2 games for the giveaway. Hopefully we'll see that pop up, but I know we are all super busy this weekend.  Patience is a virtue so let's just wait and see what happens


Busy is a good word for this weekend 2 b-day gatherings a move to a new house and wcg. lol. Just givener. Love it!


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 31, 2014)

Challenge is over in like 2 3 hours, if my conversion to UTC is right.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 31, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> Challenge is over in like 2 hours, if my conversion to UTC is right.



Man that was fast, can't believe it's flown by!  Maybe we can do a Post-Challenge Game Giveaway 

Sounds like we need to start planning another


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 31, 2014)

1.5h till challenge end


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 1, 2014)

I just need a little more time................................................................
30 mins left!


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 1, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Man that was fast, can't believe it's flown by!  Maybe we can do a Post-Challenge Game Giveaway
> 
> Sounds like we need to start planning another


With moving right now funds are pretty tight but I would be willing to donate a game or three from steam in the future. Pending pricing of course. yep yep.


----------



## Norton (Sep 1, 2014)

Challenge is nearly over- sorry for the sparse amount of posting from me but work keeps pulling me away 

We have a few prizes to give away and I'll get the list up tonight and we'll do the drawing tomorrow tonight.

*Thanks to all who helped out this time around!*


----------



## manofthem (Sep 1, 2014)

Norton said:


> Challenge is nearly over- sorry for the sparse amount of posting from me but work keeps pulling me away
> 
> We have a few prizes to give away and I'll get the list up tonight and we'll do the drawing tomorrow tonight.
> 
> *Thanks to all who helped out this time around!*



No worries @Norton, it seems this round we all have been busy and somewhat preoccupied.  Makes me feel bad that I wasn't able to throw the game giveaway during challenge, but I really wasn't able to handle it.

Either way, output seems to have increased and it was good times.

Great work team, ya'll done well


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 1, 2014)

This was really fun guys! I was so close (  3 mins ) from reporting one more dang it. Where I am moving to our power bill is based on an average not actual consumption so I will certainly be building a dedicated rig for future constant use and will also add my work and gamer to the challenges when they come. Judging by the last report on W.C.G. I'm thinking we finished first.
Congrats everyone.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 1, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> This was really fun guys! I was so close (  3 mins ) from reporting one more dang it. Where I am moving to our power bill is based on an average not actual consumption so I will certainly be building a dedicated rig for future constant use and will also add my work and gamer to the challenges when they come. Judging by the last report on W.C.G. I'm thinking we finished first.
> Congrats everyone.



And I think this is the key!

Come challenge time, we often have new members join our team, and it's golden when they stick around even after the challenge. Obviously we love when new members stay and become older members. We hope to see you around for good @Tallencor, very cool


----------



## Norton (Sep 1, 2014)

*Prize post is under construction:*

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...enge-8-28-thru-8-31-2014.204480/#post-3153842

- Added info on the build giveaway with the custom case by @ST.o.CH
- Added some hardware/etc prizes (2x$25 Paypal gifts from me)*
- Added games donated by @manofthem , @brandonwh64 , and @TRWOV  *

*IF you want in on the games please post in this thread with your choices before the drawing (up to 3 picks ranked 1 thru 3)*

** NOTE-* If anyone wants to add anything before tomorrow nights drawing please let me know ASAP (post here or PM)


----------



## Norton (Sep 1, 2014)

*TPU wins the Challenge!!!      *

* these results are through 8/30 but I checked today's results with these and we're still on top 






*Great work Team!!!*


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 1, 2014)

manofthem said:


> And I think this is the key!
> 
> Come challenge time, we often have new members join our team, and it's golden when they stick around even after the challenge. Obviously we love when new members stay and become older members. We hope to see you around for good @Tallencor, very cool


No worries there! I will be here. To be honest I am going to crunch when I am not on my pc anyways. I have a very stable 4.3 clock on my 3770k, ram is good at 1866 and my 7870 xt is a chunky lil beast at 1200/1500 and I was well within temp range. It wont be an issue. The work pc is an oem but no harm in having it run between hrs all the time at stock.
Official Cheers for finishing first guys. Kudos!
Edit: I should also mention that although one of the pc's for the Kreij memorial would be awesome and free games are cool as well, If my name ever gets drawn for one of the prizes associated with a challenge I would opt out for someone who needs it more than I do. I'm perfectly content is all.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 1, 2014)

im in. 
Good Luck to ALL


----------



## Doc41 (Sep 1, 2014)

wow that was fast


----------



## LaytonJnr (Sep 1, 2014)

Am I right that the prizes are only available to those in the USA?

If that's the case, I'm in the UK, so I wish everyone else good luck in the prize draw!


----------



## xvi (Sep 1, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> Am I right that the prizes are only available to those in the USA? If that's the case, I'm in the UK, so I wish everyone else good luck in the prize draw!


I think the PayPal prizes are worldwide since PayPal should exchange it over, but I'd wait for the big man himself to confirm/deny.


----------



## Norton (Sep 1, 2014)

@LaytonJnr the only items that are region-specific are those that require shipping.

Also, we can send PayPal gifts or game codes to most places....unfortunately not all

Translation:

Get in on this deal dude!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 1, 2014)

Aww shit, why didn't I see this when it started? I have 32cores in my house that could've helped


----------



## Arjai (Sep 1, 2014)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> Aww shit, why didn't I see this when it started? I have 32cores in my house that could've helped


Keep your eye's peeled for the next one, perhaps Sep?

You and your cores are always welcome to help us during Challenges!!

And, as you know, you can also help our team in the meantime, with a few of them. I have found that running Boinc at 50% does not interfere with anything, except watching movies (streaming or DVD, I have to drop it down to around 25-30%). For just surfing the net, 100% works fine. Gaming, depending on your system, mine GPU is integrated and I need to drop crunching to play LIMBO.

Anyways, I am looking forward to seeing "Sir B. Fannybottom" on our team listing of the Pie Chart!!


----------



## xvi (Sep 1, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Anyways, I am looking forward to seeing "Sir B. Fannybottom" on our team listing of the Pie Chart!!



+1. I wish I had a fancy name too. 

Edit: I added two prizes. Norton has the details.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 1, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Keep your eye's peeled for the next one, perhaps Sep?
> 
> You and your cores are always welcome to help us during Challenges!!
> 
> ...


I actually used to crunch with you guys a few years ago, I think my username is still my full name for some reason... I think I should get back into it


----------



## Norton (Sep 1, 2014)

Arjai said:


> *Keep your eye's peeled for the next one, perhaps Sep*?



*Next Challenge will be in October*.... keep an eye out for a planning thread towards the end of this month 



xvi said:


> +1. I wish I had a fancy name too.
> *Edit: I added two prizes. Norton has the details*.



Added!


----------



## Norton (Sep 2, 2014)

*and the winner is........ UPDATED!!!

*


Spoiler:  PC with ST.o.CH case



@OneMoar





Spoiler:  $25 Paypal gifts (3)



@Arjai from Norton
@hat from Norton
@Mindweaver from xvi


*
Congrats to the winners  PM's will be sent shortly

Game Giveaway
We haven't had anyone post a game choice.... we will delay a couple of days to give those interested a chance to post

Game list:
Provided by @manofthem...
- Bioshock Infinite 
- Murdered: Soul Suspect 

Provided by @brandonwh64
- Deadlight
- The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing - Complete Pack
- Galactic Civilizations II: Ultimate Edition
- Terraria
- Crusader Kings II
- Crusader Kings II - Norse Unit Pack
- Crusader Kings II - African Unit Pack
- Crusader Kings II - Russian Unit Pack
- THE KING OF FIGHTERS XIII STEAM EDITION
- Legend of Grimrock
- Orcs Must Die! 2: Complete Pack
- PixelJunk Eden
Provided by* *@TRWOV 
- Battlefield 3 (Origin?)
- Mirror's Edge (Origin)
Provided by* *@xvi 
- PAX 10 Humble Flash Bundle
*


Spoiler:  PAX 10 game list



BADLAND Premium
Solar 2
Containment: The Zombie Puzzler
Jamestown: Legend of the Lost Colony Deluxe Pack
The Swapper
FEZ
Cannon Brawl (Early Access)
Life Goes On


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 2, 2014)

what
I don't even know what to say lol wow god I love TPU ill put it to work folding quick as I can ...


----------



## Arjai (Sep 2, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> what
> I don't even know what to say lol wow god I love TPU ill put it to work folding quick as I can ...


Congrats!!


----------



## t_ski (Sep 2, 2014)

Congrats to all


----------



## T-Bob (Sep 2, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> what
> I don't even know what to say lol wow god I love TPU ill put it to work folding quick as I can ...


Congrats


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 2, 2014)

I am flabbergasted O_O I just wow UNCLE KREJI THIS ONE IS FOR YOU MANNNNNNNN


----------



## LaytonJnr (Sep 2, 2014)

Congrats everyone! 

(PS. I will take the Crusader Kings II stuff in no one else wants it badly. I've seen it and just curious about the gameplay and stuffs.)


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 2, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 2, 2014)

Congrats to the winners.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 2, 2014)

Congratz! Let me know who gets my game pack and I will start the gifting


----------



## T-Bob (Sep 2, 2014)

Game giveaway, 1 Bioshock Infinite
                           2 Mirror's Edge


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 2, 2014)

I'd like to enter for Murdered: Soul Suspect. Also, both BF3 and ME are Origin keys.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 3, 2014)

Oh cool, I want in on the drawing for *Murdered: Soul Suspect *


----------



## Norton (Sep 3, 2014)

OK Team- we'll do the drawing for the games tomorrow night!


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 3, 2014)

good luck to all!


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 3, 2014)

Sorry guys I had the system freak out but I figured out the problem, Id say what it was but maybe another day lol.

@Norton you know how to let me know when the next run is, but this time give me a week notice so I'm able to run this time.

Good going team you kicked it again..


----------



## Norton (Sep 4, 2014)

*Game winners!
*
- *Murdered: Soul Suspect* provided by @manofthem , *Winner- @TRWOV* 
- *Bioshock Infinite* provided by @manofthem , *Winner- @T-Bob* 
- *Crusader Kings II* (and expansions) provided by @brandonwh64  , *Winner- @LaytonJnr* 

*Congrats!* 

*Donators/Winners- please exchange game info when you get a chance

*Note- Only a few folks opted in/chose games any ideas on what we should do with the balance of the games? *


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 4, 2014)

Never stopped crunching


----------



## manofthem (Sep 4, 2014)

Congrats guys!

@TRWOV and @T-Bob, pms will be incoming in the next 20 or so minutes.




Update: PMs sent out with game codes!


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 4, 2014)

Maybe save them for the October challenge? This one was short.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 4, 2014)

All winners of my prize pool please PM me with your email address for gifting!


----------



## T-Bob (Sep 4, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> Maybe save them for the October challenge? This one was short.


I think this is a great idea.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 4, 2014)

*@LaytonJnr has been sent his prize *


----------



## LaytonJnr (Sep 4, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> *@LaytonJnr has been sent his prize *



Thanks 

Congratulations everyone else who won some games, and keep up the crunching and folding 

Layton


----------

